

It pays well to be a (failed) CEO - junioreven
http://www.itworld.com/software/208619/it-pays-well-be-failed-ceo

======
dbfclark
Contrariwise, I'm actually in favor of CEO severance packages. A CEO can do
enormous damage to a company and if the board thinks that they're doing
something wrong it's very difficult to oust them on any kind of reasonable
time period. Getting failures out now can easily be worth tens or even
hundreds of millions to a company, so handing Mr. Apotheker a few million
bucks to go away is probably well worth it.

Of course, CEO's shouldn't be paid that much in the first place (I do tend to
think in almost all cases that the bad a poor CEO can do outweighs by several
times the good a good CEO can), which would tend to lessen the value of
severance packages overall. But if any Fortune 500 CEO deserves anything close
to their current compensation package, spending only $10mm to fire one sooner
rather than later is an excellent deal.

